# Anyone use shoes?



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I never have. However, I have a few places that are either asphalt and aren't in the best shape, or are gravel. 

I was thinking if I tried a set of shoes and set them as low as my cutting edge I'd still get a good scrape. Hopefully without the cutting edge digging in to far on unsettled surfaces. What do you guys think? 

Thanks, NYH1.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

There’ve been many posters who say they use them. I don’t, but I just plow pavement (and dig up some grass now and then). If you have them, doesn’t hurt to try them. If they work, fine. If they don’t, then just go back to not using them.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

My OCD really messes with my head when I try to use shoes on my gravel accounts early and late season.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Pretty much only plow my 350' gravel driveway, so I'm no authority, but... I use them on my Western(set as far down as they go) if the ground isn't frozen. Memories of raking 2+ yards of gravel out of my yard last spring while all the farmers laughed and waved as they drove by convinced me. 

Strangely, the old Fisher MM1 I had when I moved in never seemed to catch too much gravel. My current Western seems to find gravel even if I'm on sheer ice. To be fair, the cutting edge was pretty beat on the Fisher when I bought it, and the Western's was almost brand new, so there's that.

I picked up a set of "ski" shoes off eBay a few years ago, but haven't tried them yet.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks guys.

NYH1.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

the Suburbanite said:


> Pretty much only plow my 350' gravel driveway, so I'm no authority, but... I use them on my Western(set as far down as they go) if the ground isn't frozen. Memories of raking 2+ yards of gravel out of my yard last spring while all the farmers laughed and waved as they drove by convinced me.
> 
> Strangely, the old Fisher MM1 I had when I moved in never seemed to catch too much gravel. My current Western seems to find gravel even if I'm on sheer ice. To be fair, the cutting edge was pretty beat on the Fisher when I bought it, and the Western's was almost brand new, so there's that.
> 
> I picked up a set of "ski" shoes off eBay a few years ago, but haven't tried them yet.


Find someone near you with a broom.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

I wish i had a broom.. last account every storm is a 50’ x 200 rock lot.. it sucks.. especially now that the ground is mush


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Half-way (and a few days) into raking that gravel I was looking at brooms for my JD750. I'm holding out waiting to find one at a garage-sale for less than $100. It may be a while. Until then I'll try to be careful.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

NYH1 said:


> I never have. However, I have a few places that are either asphalt and aren't in the best shape, or are gravel.
> 
> I was thinking if I tried a set of shoes and set them as low as my cutting edge I'd still get a good scrape. Hopefully without the cutting edge digging in to far on unsettled surfaces. What do you guys think?
> 
> Thanks, NYH1.


6 in one a half dozen in the other.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

iceyman said:


> I wish i had a broom.. last account every storm is a 50' x 200 rock lot.. it sucks.. especially now that the ground is mush


My friend got a crush & run drive and parking area at his shop, He comes back from spreading and spreads his lot. I was laughing at him he thought I was nuts. I know with the thaw you will pick up some but he got a day cleaning and grading them stone piles he pushed up. What a mess lmao.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

FredG said:


> My friend got a crush & run drive and parking area at his shop, He comes back from spreading and spreads his lot. I was laughing at him he thought I was nuts. I know with the thaw you will pick up some but he got a day cleaning and grading them stone piles he pushed up. What a mess lmao.


Lol i try to push forward than backdrag the entire 200' just to level the crap out again. And i def dont drop the blade all the way down.. just bad news


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

I had dropped and spread almost 100 ton of gravel on my driveway two summers ago. Big mistake. My yard was a mess that spring. This year I used my tractor with the bucket just tipped up to clear for the first 2 storms to make it a sheet of ice, then switched to the truck and plow. It was pretty clean and flat until our February thaw. It's soft now, so, shoes down,I gotta be careful.

I'm thinking about modifying my NIB ski-shoes to be more surface area. Make them like metal snowboards. Ha


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

the Suburbanite said:


> I had dropped and spread almost 100 ton of gravel on my driveway two summers ago. Big mistake. My yard was a mess that spring. This year I used my tractor with the bucket just tipped up to clear for the first 2 storms to make it a sheet of ice, then switched to the truck and plow. It was pretty clean and flat until our February thaw. It's soft now, so, shoes down,I gotta be careful.
> 
> I'm thinking about modifying my NIB ski-shoes to be more surface area. Make them like metal snowboards. Ha


When you say gravel are you talking about bank run gravel or some kind of aggregate? If your talking about crush & run a 1/4'' of ultz and compact will solve some of that. It locks the stone in and gives it a blacktop look.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

the Suburbanite said:


> Half-way (and a few days) into raking that gravel I was looking at brooms for my JD750. I'm holding out waiting to find one at a garage-sale for less than $100. It may be a while. Until then I'll try to be careful.


Yeah, a new set of brushes is $600 and a new gearbox will run you $800. $1,000 for anything that works and had 50% brushes is a fair price.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

FredG said:


> When you say gravel are you talking about bank run gravel or some kind of aggregate? If your talking about crush & run a 1/4'' of ultz and compact will solve some of that. It locks the stone in and gives it a blacktop look.


Couple loads of number 2 early on, and a whole bunch of crush & run. 4 Triaxles and too many dump trailers to count. Is ultz a binder product?



jonniesmooth said:


> Yeah, a new set of brushes is $600 and a new gearbox will run you $800. $1,000 for anything that works and had 50% brushes is a fair price.


I hear you. I even considered ones on CL for less than a grand. I picked up a 5' 3 point York rake for $25 and a heavy duty 3 pt. box blade (4 tine) for $40 over the last couple years at estate sales, so... until I find one in my price-range I'll have to do it the old fashioned way.

OP: Thinking back, my Fisher didn't have shoes (I bought the ebay ski shoes for it), but the edge was worn probably beyond what anyone here would recommend. I wonder if it being so close to the bottom of the trip it dug in less, even without shoes.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

jonniesmooth said:


> Yeah, a new set of brushes is $600 and a new gearbox will run you $800. $1,000 for anything that works and had 50% brushes is a fair price.


Weedeater roller attachment.....

https://m.northerntool.com/products/shop~tools~product_200494863_200494863?adv=false&cm_mmc=Google-pla&gclid=EAIaIQobChMItNL2oK_02QIVx0CGCh1A1AkKEAQYBiABEgKJK_D_BwE&utm_campaign=Husqvarna&utm_content=24045&utm_medium=Lawn + Garden > String Trimmers + Brush Cutters > Trimmers + Brush Cutters&utm_source=Google_PLA


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

seville009 said:


> Weedeater roller attachment.....
> 
> https://m.northerntool.com/products/shop~tools~product_200494863_200494863?adv=false&cm_mmc=Google-pla&gclid=EAIaIQobChMItNL2oK_02QIVx0CGCh1A1AkKEAQYBiABEgKJK_D_BwE&utm_campaign=Husqvarna&utm_content=24045&utm_medium=Lawn + Garden > String Trimmers + Brush Cutters > Trimmers + Brush Cutters&utm_source=Google_PLA


I've had a couple people tag me in a Facebook post recently with one of these. 
There's a time and place for everything.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

the Suburbanite said:


> I hear you. I even considered ones on CL for less than a grand. I picked up a 5' 3 point York rake for $25 and a heavy duty 3 pt. box blade (4 tine) for $40 over the last couple years at estate sales, so... until I find one in my price-range I'll have to do it the old fashioned way.


My wife and I were just talking yesterday, yard rake is next on my list, but 1st the Artillian 3rd valve for the loader.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

the Suburbanite said:


> Couple loads of number 2 early on, and a whole bunch of crush & run. 4 Triaxles and too many dump trailers to count. Is ultz a binder product?
> 
> Ultz is like stone dust, Similar to what you would set brick pavers on.


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

Got almost 2" here overnight. Here's one of my accounts. Asphalt about 10' in front of garages, then gravel.
I don't think anyone mentioned it , including me. I back dragged everything today, not the first time , it's a standard thing in the spring when the gravel is smooshy.
The blade doesn't dig in nearly as bad , even smooths out the ruts some.





























Before









After


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks JS.

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

If you have a spare plow, you can also use the old yooper trick, which is a pipe welded to the bottom of a cutting edge . It rides on the gravel, or grass rather than tearing it up.


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> If you have a spare plow, you can also use the old yooper trick, which is a pipe welded to the bottom of a cutting edge . It rides on the gravel, or grass rather than tearing it up.


I have a back up truck with a plow.

How would that pipe setup work on asphalt and concrete?

NYH1.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

NYH1 said:


> I have a back up truck with a plow.
> 
> How would that pipe setup work on asphalt and concrete?
> 
> NYH1.


Not sure about concrete. I works on asphalt, just doesn't scrape clean. 
Some guys do their paved stuff, then swap plows. If you have enough need, and an extra plow jockey, that could be a designated route?


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

EWSplow said:


> Not sure about concrete. I works on asphalt, just doesn't scrape clean.
> Some guys do their paved stuff, then swap plows. If you have enough need, and an extra plow jockey, that could be a designated route?


Ok, thanks.

NYH1.


----------



## OneManWithAPlow (Sep 4, 2016)

the Suburbanite said:


> Pretty much only plow my 350' gravel driveway, so I'm no authority, but... I use them on my Western(set as far down as they go) if the ground isn't frozen. Memories of raking 2+ yards of gravel out of my yard last spring while all the farmers laughed and waved as they drove by convinced me.
> 
> Strangely, the old Fisher MM1 I had when I moved in never seemed to catch too much gravel. My current Western seems to find gravel even if I'm on sheer ice. To be fair, the cutting edge was pretty beat on the Fisher when I bought it, and the Western's was almost brand new, so there's that.
> 
> I picked up a set of "ski" shoes off eBay a few years ago, but haven't tried them yet.


Been there, Done that! I found that backdragging helps significantly on gravel driveways. Obviously wont scrape as well, but will move a majority of the snow and take much less gravel


----------



## dakotagun (May 14, 2018)

I use shoes, 200' gravel driveway and 2 miles of gravel road that runs through our rural development - not maintained by the county/township. This winter the washboarding was so bad before snowfall, I lost 4 shoes when they'd snap at the shoe-base. Seems like cheap constriction to me. Anyways, wondering if they make a longer 'ski' type shoe, like those on a blower? They might be able to run across the gravel ridges better than the factory 'beveled pancake' type??


----------



## Grump1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Use shoes often on the Fisher Xv2, with it being such a steep angle, and crowned gravel driveways. 
With the shoes adjusted well, they never dug in plowing forward, but could dig in to the soft gravel of backdragging.
With the questionable durability of the Xv2 cutting edge, the shoes increased the cutting edge life considerably, though they themselves wore thin to nothing more than stubs. ( cheesy steel)
I think shoes help to reduce catch and fetch on rough surfaces, and during thawed ground conditions help to keep the corners from digging in .


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

The only gravel driveway i plow is my own and i dont use shoes. I let it freeze and pack down before plowing. I under stand this dosnt work everywhere.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

the more asphalt and concrete you run the pipe on, the faster it will wear, unless you can find a hard grade piece


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

leolkfrm said:


> the more asphalt and concrete you run the pipe on, the faster it will wear, unless you can find a hard grade piece


Agreed. Also, schedule 80 would last longer.


----------



## SD40T2 (Dec 13, 2007)

I run shoes early in the season until ground freezes


----------

